# Tripletail



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Sunday's trip was a lot calmer than Saturday's but it was still rough. I was going to hit close in public numbers for triggerfish before heading deep when I ran across some debris floating. I eased up to it and there were probably 10 tripletail holding under it. We managed to get 3 of them. The biggest is 19 inches and the smallest 15 inches. That is my new favorite fish to eat :yes: ended up returning to the dock after we caught them. Apparently conditions were too rough and sea sickness hit my buddy. Still a good day.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah, short and sweet....you better then me, my buddy gets sick----tough it out!!! hahaha


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Sweet catch, thx for sharing!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Can't complain about any day that ends with 3 tripletail! Went out a week or so ago and there was grass everywhere. Even ran across a FAD, but everything was devoid of life.


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

That's some of the tastiest meat that swims in the ocean. Did you have a shrimp lure on board, or were you able to get them to eat something else?

Also I think you meant to say that you were coming in from deeper waters, not going out to get your triggerfish right? :whistling:


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

HRTCTLR said:


> Sunday's trip was a lot calmer than Saturday's but it was still rough. I was going to hit close in public numbers for triggerfish before heading deep when I ran across some debris floating. I eased up to it and there were probably 10 tripletail holding under it. We managed to get 3 of them. The biggest is 19 inches and the smallest 15 inches. That is my new favorite fish to eat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did they bite?


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

iJabo said:


> That's some of the tastiest meat that swims in the ocean. Did you have a shrimp lure on board, or were you able to get them to eat something else?
> 
> Also I think you meant to say that you were coming in from deeper waters, not going out to get your triggerfish right? :whistling:


No, I was going out when we came across them. My buddy got sick before we went deep.


----------

